
Don't be a quiet professional - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/dont-be-a-quiet-professional/swizec/1707
======
dan_sim
I didn't even read the article but I'm just tired of the titles. Yesterday it
was "be a quiet pro", today is "don't be a quiet pro" and people arguing about
it like it could be argued about.

That's what diversity is about. Be quiet if you're a quiet guy or don't be
quiet if it is your type. Or just take the best out of the two.

I'm just fed up with those posts that tell you to act boldly without
discernment.

------
wccrawford
Seems to me a middle ground is necessary. The 'quiet professional' he's
imagining is someone who does professional quality work -EXCEPT- for giving
good status reports and information to his bosses and team. In other words,
not quite a professional.

But he seems to be advocate complaining even when nobody is listening. (The
twitter comment at the end points to this.) This is wrong, too.

The true professional works quietly and efficiently, but alerts others to
problem areas if and when they arise. Suggestions on how to correct those
problems are offered without insisting on them.

------
Duff
Folks seem to focus on the "quiet" more than the "professional".

"Quiet professional" doesn't mean you sit by and watch your world go to pot.
It doesn't mean that you remain silent either. It does mean that you don't
spend your days hand-waving, bitching and rumor mongering, and look for
productive solutions to problems.

~~~
TillE
If "quiet" doesn't mean "quiet", then it was a silly phrase to use.

~~~
hammock
I always interpreted "quiet" to mean "calm," not silent. You could also say it
means "low noise," implying high signal/noise ratio.

It's funny to see all the debate on here, which is mostly semantic. A quiet
professional is the man that does the best work but you never noticed he was
there. He's never in the news except maybe a Forbes 100 list where you go
"I've never heard of that guy." Contrast a quiet professional with someone
like Kanye West or Donald Trump.

------
Hopka
Bing has it cached:
[http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=http%3a%2f%2fswizec.com%2fb...](http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=http%3a%2f%2fswizec.com%2fblog%2fdont-
be-a-quiet-professional%2fswizec%2f1707&d=27022805195751981&mkt=de-
DE&setlang=de-DE&w=6edd2045,ad34a898)

------
thenomad
Speaking from a manager's perspective - if there's something wrong, I want you
to bitch about it. To me. Not to your co-workers, endlessly.

Being a silent robot is bad because then I don't get to find out that your
morale was dropping because of something easily fixable. Being a drag on your
team by only ever talking about stuff that you don't like is another easy way
to Do It Wrong - don't do that either.

~~~
elptacek
That would make you one of those exceptional managers who does not think
complaints synonymous with criticism, then. But I have to ask, when your
managees complain to you, do you always understand them? Seems to me that
complaining, to anyone, is a drag on morale because we don't always completely
understand each other's intentions.

------
Swizec
Seems I got hacked, sysadmin shut down my blog 'cause it was making 1000+
requests per second.

Nice timing.

The URL won't work for another hour or so.

~~~
jnorthrop
Sorry to hear about that -- its never a good time to get hacked. Here is the
Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:MC2xPhH...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:MC2xPhHxdSsJ:swizec.com/blog/dont-
be-a-quiet-professional/swizec/1707+http://swizec.com/blog/dont-be-a-quiet-
professional/swizec/1707&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.com)

------
vog
This URL leads to an empty page, without any error message.

------
nvictor
the font sucks.

~~~
jamesgeck0
Take destiny into your own hands! Client-side CSS is yours for the changing
via plugins like Stylish [1]. If you don't feel like thinking about it, then
Readability [2] is also quite excellent.

1\. <http://userstyles.org/stylish/>

2\. <https://www.readability.com/bookmarklets/>

